# Intel X25-M G2 write problem.



## morra19 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi folks,

I bought an Intel X25-M G2 80 GB SSD.

I've installed it on my MSI 790GX-G65 motherboard, with Windows 7 RTM.
I'm running ACHI, and I have turn off superfetch and indexing. And turned on Write caching.

My problem is that I don't think it feels as quick as I had hoped. When I test it, I get some slightly different results than others who tests their .

Here are some results:

http://myupload.dk/handleupload/a1344bf57bb7fb0993a39613729a7f101253907429

http://myupload.dk/handleupload/0db42b70409015ca5f35d983b3ee2e431253907476

http://myupload.dk/handleupload/039e8532afcb4b6e58199870370c61711253907505

Hope someone could help me... it's like it's not up to full speed.

Regards

- Morten Imer


----------



## techspec6 (Sep 26, 2009)

Visit my thread and check your alignment.  You can open it with google docs if you do not have microsoft excel.  I think the Intel drive has 131072 byte erase blocks and 4096 byte pages.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57599

I agree, it doesn't look like it's running at it's full potential.  Have you tried running it in IDE mode instead?  Which AHCI driver are you using, the MS one?

Jason


----------



## morra19 (Sep 26, 2009)

It all says alligned. I don't need to do anything, other than opening the excel file?

It's slower in IDE mode, and I'm running the MS ACHI driver.

Anotherthing, Windows 7 is making this strange partition.

http://myupload.dk/handleupload/f662fa8bc7d6f382fa5c9ca21202a3ca1253946032


----------



## techspec6 (Sep 26, 2009)

Open the excel file and input your own numbers found by following the directions in the example column.  If you installed from the W7 DVD, you should have a valid alignment.

The strange partition is normal.  What mainboard are you using?

Jason


----------



## morra19 (Sep 26, 2009)

I Don't know where to find the last two bits of information - NAND Erase block size and Nand Page size. Where are they located?

I installed from the W7 DVD.

My mainboard is a MSI 790GX-GD65 it's an AM3 board.


----------



## morra19 (Sep 26, 2009)

I Don't know where to find the last two bits of information - NAND Erase block size and Nand Page size. Where are they located?

I installed from the W7 DVD.

My mainboard is a MSI 790GX-GD65 it's an AM3 board.


----------



## techspec6 (Sep 26, 2009)

Block and page size info listed in post #2.  131072 byte erase blocks and 4096 byte pages.

As for your mainboard, it could be why you're getting slightly lower numbers than typical.  The nvidia and the AMD SB 750 chipsets have been performing less than the intel ICH chipsets.  I had to replace my old evga 680i mainboard for the same reason.

Jason


----------



## morra19 (Sep 26, 2009)

techspec6 said:


> Block and page size info listed in post #2.  131072 byte erase blocks and 4096 byte pages.



It is, It is... i'm turning blind 

Year, I was afraid that would be the end of it. I've Bought a second drive, and tested that one on the MSI 790FX-GD70 board, and the numbers where exactly the same. So I'll have to find a Sata-controller, or chance motherboard.

Any recommendations regarding Sata-controller?

And many thanks for your help, it's really appreciated. 

- Morten


----------



## techspec6 (Sep 26, 2009)

Np, anytime man.

If you have a second drive, I may have some good news for you.  The limitation on your board is usually caused by crappy IDE and AHCI drivers.  If you RAID 0 those two drives, you get the option of using the AMD RAID driver and a tool called RAIDXpert.  Make sure you have the latest chipset driver while you are there too.  It's an AMD tool.  After you install RAIDXpert, be sure to install NCQ.  Benchmark before and after the install so you can compare the numbers.

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_chipset.aspx

As for raid controllers, the only one I will recommend is the LSI 9260-8i.  It's firmware is a bugger to set up but it runs like lightning and I have not heard of any incompatibilities with any SSDs.  Intel has a variation of the same exact controller but it's more expensive.  I think you'll be happy with your results if you install RAIDXpert on your current mainboard though.

Jason


----------



## morra19 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, that is an expensive controller. Then It would make more sense just to go raid 0, it that has a better build in chip.

The Other one has been returned, because I forgot to cancel the order, when I bought it elsewhere. That was during the time where Intel redrawed their X25 for the password issue.


----------



## morra19 (Oct 5, 2009)

A little update:

I've bought the Promise TX2650 controller, to try it over the onboard SB750 chip. It shows exactly the same figures. Well actually it is slower than the onboard controller. Wich dossent make any sense at all. It performce like before going to ACHI mode on the motherboard.

I going to return the Promise controller, and then i', thinking of an extra X25-M G2 via the onboard Raid controller. But I'm also thinking of an adaptex 2405 SAS/SATA controller. That controller uses hardware for the controller, where the Promise is a software controller.

Anyone with who could shet som light?


----------



## techspec6 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have my Adaptec 2405 here on my desk in it's original packaging.  I bought it for my 680i board and then swapped over to the new x58 mainboard.  Used it for a few months before I removed it.  It ran my 3x Vertex array pretty well, but the onboard raid did the same job so I imaged and rebuilt the array on the ICH10R onboard raid.  Was going to sell the Adaptec but I can't really get enough off ebay to make it worth the hassle.

The screen shots contain the info on number of drives and controller used.  Enjoy!












Jason


----------



## morra19 (Oct 6, 2009)

I find it really wierd that a Promise controller cant utilize the full potential of the X25-M G2. 

your ICH10 controller is a good chip, and apparently the SB750 is'nt. Anyone outthere with a SB750 chip and a SSD on it?


----------

